# Cats and screened porches?



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

I am thinking about screening in my back patio, and I was also thinking the cats would enjoy a couple of cat trees out there to watch birds and whatnot. If any of you have a screened porch, do you have any problems with your cats climbing or scratching the screens?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I have a screened in balcony and haven't had any problems. They LOVE it! I used fine deer netting instead of screening though because you can see through it better. But it won't stop bugs from getting in. :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My screened in porch was the best invest I made in the house. I put a cat door out to it. I have put my cat boxes out there! So none of the box smell in the house. 

So far my cats have shown no interest in climbing the screens. I heard there is a cat screen which is more durable. I put in the small holed screen which "noseeums" knats cant get thru.

My guys are out there day and night. Its a nice change of scene and help with boredom. Lots to watch out there or just take a midnight snooze.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I think your kitties would love a screened porch. I have seen screen made for animals at places like Home Depot.

If you do build the porch I would love to see picutres.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

i have a screen room around my pool and the cats love it and they do not try and climb it. it will be a very good investment for you and the kitties


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

The "cat screening" made for windows etc, is apparently very awesome and not alot more expensive than normal screening. Because it's outdoors, you may appreciate a heavier screening when or if kitties start jumping or climbing for outside bugs !!


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

Yup, I was thinking about putting the litter boxes out there w/ a cat door too. My house has no good place for them, which, believe it or not, is one of the reasons I've been trying to sell it, along with just needing a bit more room. It's been for sale now for months though, and DH and I decided to give it until we get back from vacation in mid September, then we're taking it off the market. We are going to make some improvements instead, the screened patio being one, and new floors. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I have a screened porch and the kitties love it, particularly Holly. She spends hours on end out there. Torn screens can be an issue, usually small but after a few years they need to be replaced. I have replaced some of the lower ones with pet screening and they are not showing any signs of 'abuse'. So I would recommend using it.

One caution....My porch is screened right down to the floor, but it's really a deck raised off the ground by 3 feet. I had an issue one time where my neighbors cat came up the steps and tried to fight with one of my cats through the screen. I replaced that screen panel with plexi glass so it couldn't happen again. So if you have any concerns about neighborhood cats you might want to end the screening a few feet off the ground.

Oh...and a ceiling fan is a nice addition.


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll look into the pet screen.....we do have a cat that comes over to visit, that lives three houses down. So far they don't fight, they just look at eachother through the windows, but you never know.


----------

